# coyote locator howl



## predator hunter (May 4, 2006)

I looked around at varmint als page but I didnt see a coyote locator howl. So I was wondering if anyone could put up a link or video that sounds like one thanks.


----------



## predator hunter (May 4, 2006)

or also just direct me to a web paige or something.


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

PM at ya...


----------



## SWMinnesota (Dec 19, 2005)

Greeting howl same as a locator howl?http://www.varmintal.com/ahunt.htm


----------



## predator hunter (May 4, 2006)

oh!! thanks. Im new to it so I really dont know much. but Im going to try to down load a few of these.


----------

